

Hate ChatRoulette? Then You Hate The Internet - mathewi
http://gigaom.com/2010/02/22/hate-chatroulette-then-you-hate-the-internet
ChatRoulette is everything we love and hate about the Internet, all rolled into one
======
tdoggette
I love the internet, but if 4 out of every 10 clicks led to a video of a man
stroking his dick, I'd find something else to do.

------
Semiapies
Don't really _care_ about ChatRoulette. I gave up using "random web page" as
my home page back in the mid-90s.

